# Wood shed photos



## PaulinNY (Nov 15, 2006)

Im getting ready to build a wood shed. Something around 12' X 24' run in style. Id really like to see some photos of other members sheds. I could use a few ideas.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's my shop.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's the north facing shed, 26' overall length, 11' depth







Here's the south facing shed 12' length, 11' depth (this was the latest pic, need to take one before filling with wood).






When I get ambitious again the two will be joined and I'll have a nice covered middle to work or park out of the elements, but still have good airflow. Everything has been made out of salvaged skids, a mix of oak3x3x10', and pine. The tin was free or salvage price.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Pole Barn*



Adrpk said:


> Here's my shop.



Ya can't beat the ole' pole barns dude. That's the way to go...


----------



## jerseydevil (Nov 17, 2006)

*not a shed*

I am working on something, it aint pretty and it aint a shed. It is more like a covered rack. It is made mostly from junk. Our barn was damaged by a tree, so I have a bunch of timbers, 2x4s and standing seem metal roofing. I will post a pic asap. How do I do that? Is it uploaded right from my pc or must it be stored somewhere first? thanks.:biggrinbounce2:
BTY Wdchuck, that is a great stone wall there. How old is it? looks like your house is about as old as mine. Is it registered historic?


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 17, 2006)

jerseydevil said:


> BTY Wdchuck, that is a great stone wall there. How old is it? looks like your house is about as old as mine. Is it registered historic?



The stone walls are a barn foundation, 1890or so, the house is not visible in these photos, you might be seeing the top of the garage. There used to be a basket weaving company on the property in the 1850's and there was a trail to the Fort Atkinson running on the backside of the property. That's all the history I know about the place so far. Oh, and Lincoln had his horse stolen in my township.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree with the devil there, nice wall. Don't hesitate to send a few more pics of your property and some more history there wdchuck. That was a very interesting post. Thanks. 

Just to come clean on my shed cisco. It's really the frame for my cabin. But it's a shed for now. It's up in your neck of the woods btw.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Nice*



Adrpk said:


> I agree with the devil there, nice wall. Don't hesitate to send a few more pics of your property and some more history there wdchuck. That was a very interesting post. Thanks.
> 
> Just to come clean on my shed cisco. It's really the frame for my cabin. But it's a shed for now. It's up in your neck of the woods btw.



Yur ever up this way lemme know dude. We'll have a brew, maybe I can show you some sites you haven't seen yet eh? There's lots of waterfalls and small peaks with great views that alot don't know about. Take care bud


----------



## PaulinNY (Nov 19, 2006)

*Woodshed*

Some really nice sheds posted. Now i just have to build it between midnight and 5AM so the town authorities dont start taxing me on a structure. Thats Long Island for ya.


----------



## jerseydevil (Nov 20, 2006)

Here in PA you need a permenent foundation like concrete before they tax you. The catch is, I am still taxex on an old pump house foundation that the former owners poured for the pool that is no longer here. So, I figure I'll build a shed on it some day. As it is I just have a few racks of firewood there. You can build on pressure treated lumber, and that will last longer than you!


----------



## jerseydevil (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a pic of the rack I built. it is not pretty but it should work. I left plenty of room for air circ on the backside. I plan to build another but with some improvements.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 22, 2006)

*Jerseydevil;*

How's your snow fall average?, that tin looks like it might get a little rippled when the white stuff piles up.


----------



## jerseydevil (Nov 22, 2006)

We usually get a few good storms per year. I am hoping that the center support holds up. I am sure it will. Besides this is just a prototype and the next one will be sturdier.:rockn:
That is three pieces of standing seam roofing overlapped. It should be able to hold quite a bit of snow. There is another 2x4 parallel to the one you see in the middle ,it is about 10 inches away fro the front one.,


----------



## asb151 (Nov 24, 2006)

Here are 2 pictures of the wood shed I built. I used my existing shed as one wall so I only needed 2 walls and a roof. The 4th side is open. The interior is 12x8 and I will stack wood 6ft high so it holds about 4 cord. Its all pressure treated.


----------



## PaulinNY (Nov 25, 2006)

*Wood Shed*

I bought a set of plans for a run in shed on Ebay but its only 12 x 16 . I am planning to use those cement tubes for a footings and pallet floor over a little blue stone. A friend of mine suggested using used railroad ties as a foundation which will supposedly keep it a free floating structure.


----------



## sredlin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Just scored free woodshed*

A farmer near me just gave me this old grainary which I am going to make into a woodshed when I get it moved. 12' X 16' and 10 foot high walls. Should be a dandy.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice indeed. Are you going to put the side sheds back on when you get it settled or make new ones to fit other purposes.


----------



## sredlin (Nov 28, 2006)

I will probably put the side sheds back on after I move it. It would make alot more room for truck trailer tools etc to stay dry.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 28, 2006)

THat would be nice, especially when the snow starts flying.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 28, 2006)

*A couple more pics*

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g292/woodchuck_photos/woodshed 2006/DSC01912.jpg

This is about as finished as this will get for awhile, time to start filling it up.

-----------

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g292/woodchuck_photos/woodshed 2006/DSC01913.jpg

This is part of the long portion that faces north, added the last piece of tin roof, and put some roadside windows in, they slide up about 8" when I want more air flow.
------------

I tried for better stone wall pics, not enough light, try again tomorrow.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 16, 2007)

Latest shed project. I hope to get some shingles on it over the week. 








And a little something I got to go with it.


----------



## Woodsrover (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a picture of my shed. Two pallets wide full of split and stacked stuff. That's next year's wood there now. The row of rounds have been cut since last fall/this winter and will get split over the summer. More rounds will get cut and stack in their place for the following year. I'm starting to run out of room but I'm planning to add a shed-roof off the end for another 6-7 cords.











jim


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Apr 16, 2007)

jerseydevil said:


> Here in PA you need a permenent foundation like concrete before they tax you. The catch is, I am still taxex on an old pump house foundation that the former owners poured for the pool that is no longer here. So, I figure I'll build a shed on it some day. As it is I just have a few racks of firewood there. You can build on pressure treated lumber, and that will last longer than you!



not true in every area of PA. i live 20 miles NW of harrisburg, and when i went to have someone build a polebarn for me last year i got a shock. i mistakenly (?) went to the township office for a permit. they don't offer permits any more. (WTH?) so, i called the firm that does the permits. 

me: hi, i need a permit to build a barn.

guy: what township you located in?

me: (i tell him)

guy: how big?

me (getting ready for permit bill, cringing): it's going to be 24' wide, 32' long, 10' high walls. i am going to build a 10' x 32' lean-to off the back next year.

him: the lean-to doesn't count for footage area. as long as you are under 1000 sq. feet you don't need a permit. you gonna concrete the floor?

me: really? yeah, floor will be 'creted, probably next year. does that matter?

him: nope, just curious. that's what i'd do. just adhere to setbacks and you'll be fine...

**hang up**

so, this is what resulted. funny thing is, we don't even have a house on this property yet, but my shed is up. tomorrow i plan to pour the last two of my piers for my lean-to. i poured three already. i can post more pics of my progress if people want me to.

this is how they cut the poles:






finished shed:






the back lean-to area:






i need to have the back portion of my property graded this year. it was a cornfield that we turned into lawn...


----------



## jerseydevil (Apr 16, 2007)

First off, let me say, it's good to see this thread active again. 
Now, pyromanic guy, are you saying, you won't be taxxed on that structure? That seems odd to me, if it is a "permanent structure'", which means, as I know it, a concrete foundation. I know things differ from town to town, so I'll take your word for it. Is it a rural community? I am guessing it is by the pics, and the fact that the township does not issue permits, which is odd too.
It looks great by the way. When do you start work on the house, and how many woodstoves are you installing?
Lastly, I have to add, that PA is one of the coolest states, because it is not afraid to be different in many regards, like the local cops without radar thing. Let's keep things that way. Freedom is preciouse. So is good spelling, but I don't really know much about that.


----------



## jerseydevil (Apr 16, 2007)

One more thing Pyromaniac guy. Is that a CRV you are towing with? I ask because I just bought a hitch for my 05, and was wondering how it works. I know it can't tow much but it is nice to know I can bring things home from the depot, or move my splitter around if need be. Do you have a putnam hitch? I do and it mounts to the spare wheel storage thing under the back, which tells me it is strictly for light duty, but again that's ok with me. I am not sure if that's a crv or a passpot, but please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Apr 17, 2007)

jerseydevil said:


> First off, let me say, it's good to see this thread active again.
> Now, pyromanic guy, are you saying, you won't be taxxed on that structure? That seems odd to me, if it is a "permanent structure'", which means, as I know it, a concrete foundation. I know things differ from town to town, so I'll take your word for it. Is it a rural community? I am guessing it is by the pics, and the fact that the township does not issue permits, which is odd too.
> It looks great by the way. When do you start work on the house, and how many woodstoves are you installing?
> Lastly, I have to add, that PA is one of the coolest states, because it is not afraid to be different in many regards, like the local cops without radar thing. Let's keep things that way. Freedom is preciouse. So is good spelling, but I don't really know much about that.




hey jersey,

i don't know if i will be taxed on the structure once i build the house and they reassess everything, but as of now, no, i pay no tax on it. it is a rural community. my neighbor to the back is a steer farm. (LOL) 

the wife and i want to have the land totally paid off and a chunk of money in the bank before we build, so we will start in spring 2009. we bought a harman wood stove from her grandmother (which wasn't in use anymore) for $100 (steal), and we are probably going to go with geo-thermal for back-up.

as far as the vehicle, yes, it is a CRV. i don't know what style the hitch is, because i had someone else install it. the CRV will haul about 1000 lbs. i have used my utility trailer to haul wood, blocks, tillers, furniture, pretty much everything as long as i don't overload it. i also haul a 15' bayliner with it...


----------



## RIX (Apr 17, 2007)

Some beautiful sheds here guys. I can't wait to build one myself, you have gave me some good ideas forsure.


----------



## jerseydevil (Apr 17, 2007)

*thanks pyro*

Thanks for the info pyromaniac guy. Good luck with the house.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Apr 17, 2007)

jerseydevil said:


> Thanks for the info pyromaniac guy. Good luck with the house.



no prob man, thanks


----------



## Jimfound (Apr 18, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> Latest shed project. I hope to get some shingles on it over the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Adrpk....do you have bigger pics of the shed? Did you use a set of plans for this, or did you wing it? Looks like about what I need. Thanks.


----------



## scalo (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimfound said:


> Hey Adrpk....do you have bigger pics of the shed? Did you use a set of plans for this, or did you wing it? Looks like about what I need. Thanks.



I would also like to see some bigger pictures if you have them, I am wanting to build something exactly the same as yours.


----------



## Hansson (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is my wood shed


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 23, 2007)

I winged it. Glad you like it. It's in Adirondack lean-to style. It's red oak that was a little on the way out and whatever else was laying around. The gf had to have the cedar shingles. It's 14' by 6' by 9 something at the peak.


----------



## RIX (Apr 23, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> I winged it. Glad you like it. It's in Adirondack lean-to style. It's red oak that was a little on the way out and whatever else was laying around. The gf had to have the cedar shingles. It's 14' by 6' by 9 something at the peak.




That is really nice. I'd love to build on but maybe a little bigger , super nice work.


----------



## Shipper50 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Nice work.........*

I too am thinking of building a shed to store my wood in. My main problem is, Ive never built anything like this before. I guess if its in the woods, no one will look at my work and say:censored: 

Also, I was thinking of using dead standing cedar as corner posts? Anyone have an opinion on cedar?

Shipper


----------



## Jimfound (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey thanks Adrpk....can see the shed much better with the bigger pics. Nice work.

Did you do any notch-cutting?


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 24, 2007)

It's all notched. Thanks


Shipper, cedar would be a great wood to use for a shed.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 24, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> Also, I was thinking of using dead standing cedar as corner posts? Anyone have an opinion on cedar?



Cedar is one of the more preferred woods for rot resistance. If what you have can be worked into corner posts, you're in great shape, I'd say.


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 25, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> I too am thinking of building a shed to store my wood in. My main problem is, Ive never built anything like this before. I guess if its in the woods, no one will look at my work and say:censored:
> 
> Also, I was thinking of using dead standing cedar as corner posts? Anyone have an opinion on cedar?
> 
> Shipper



Hey, don't worry so much, it's just for firewood, not for habitation, and you can always change/improve it when it's empty every spring. Heck, mine are no beauties, built out of scraps, and are doing just fine.


----------



## blis (Apr 25, 2007)

Here we go, that shed holds about ~30m^3 of firewood...Still missing roofplanks but i wont be making the roof 'till fall...


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a nice little shack there, nice use of small stems. Many future possibilities too.


----------



## blis (Apr 25, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> That's a nice little shack there, nice use of small stems. Many future possibilities too.



Normally those sheds are made from even smaller trees (~4") but i happened to have "big" trees around when making it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a beauty, blis. And that way the wood has no chance to escape either. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ductape (Apr 25, 2007)

blis..... your wood shed is a work of art !!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 25, 2007)

Do I see an A frame on the inside there, at the end? What's that for?

Also, where is the opening? How do you get wood out?


----------



## Jimfound (Apr 25, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Do I see an A frame on the inside there, at the end? What's that for?
> 
> Also, where is the opening? How do you get wood out?



I believe he (in another post) said he will cut a door out at a later point.


----------



## blis (Apr 26, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Do I see an A frame on the inside there, at the end? What's that for?
> 
> Also, where is the opening? How do you get wood out?



Yeah, jim got it right, as i said in woodshed project topic (in picture forum) i wont be cutting doorhole in to that untill i need wood from that shed....

Oh, and that frame your talking bout i assume you mean the crossties you can see in that pic? If so, theyre there so that when its loaded with wood it wont start bulging and acting up + it makes making the triangles and roof easier....


----------



## Shipper50 (Apr 26, 2007)

*I want one*



blis said:


> Here we go, that shed holds about ~30m^3 of firewood...Still missing roofplanks but i wont be making the roof 'till fall...



I want one, how much you think to ship to Indiana?:hmm3grin2orange: 



Shipper


----------

